# spectacled caiman - pricing



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

hi guys,

wondering if anyone can give me some rough guides as to costs of keeping a spectacled caiman from hatchling? 

-food
-heating
-filters etc

any info would be great thanks.


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

anyone? anything would be good?


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi, 

Food wise mines on beef heart, mice, rat pups, tropical fish, locust/meal worms, and odd chick.

Mice are around 50p I think and I normally buy 10-15 but they last quiet a bit (green anaconda aslo eats them aswell) beef heart is about £3.50 but they are massive I cut it in half feed half tp the dogs and cut meal sized slithers out of it and bag them up in individual bag so I can easily put one out to defrost. Beef heart last for ever I end up just buying a fresh one after abit. I also top my water area with tropical fish they soon disappear but it good for the caiman and incurages them to hunt. I just spend £10 now and then on fish from the pet shop. 

My filter is a Tetratec 1200, it was £170 I think. I made sure my filter was capable of filtering a lot more than the amount of water my water area holds.

I don't think ( at the moment ) my caiman is expensive to keep no more expensive than keeping a dog anyway. Hope this helps


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

ChopChop said:


> Hi,
> 
> Food wise mines on beef heart, mice, rat pups, tropical fish, locust/meal worms, and odd chick.
> 
> ...


thanks bud, looking into dwa for either a spectacled or dwarf. dwarf is looking good at the minute but im not rushing into anything just yet


----------

